# Protection for angle and back..



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure I would recommend wearing an ankle brace in a boot. Scott sports makes a lot of back protectors only company I've delt with.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

English second language, no need to apologize, eh?

I also have a herniated disc, mine is l3-l4, one up from yours. Steroid injections in my spine and core exercises help. When it hurts beyond that, I take hydrocodone. Sometimes I take two . Sucks, just live with the pain. Not much else you can do.

For your ankle, I've twisted and sprained my ankles many times. No specific diagnosis, but I can tell you that stiff boots help. I just got a pair of k2 thraxis that I'm hoping work out well. I can't imagine an ankle brace inside a boot. Get stiff ass boots and no brace.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Get stiff ass boots and no brace.[/QUOTE]

This^


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

My boots are the only thing i didnt upgrade,its some Vans Hi standard from 2006.

Got some suggestion on some model i should go try ??




kaborkian said:


> English second language, no need to apologize, eh?
> 
> I also have a herniated disc, mine is l3-l4, one up from yours. Steroid injections in my spine and core exercises help. When it hurts beyond that, I take hydrocodone. Sometimes I take two . Sucks, just live with the pain. Not much else you can do.
> 
> For your ankle, I've twisted and sprained my ankles many times. No specific diagnosis, but I can tell you that stiff boots help. I just got a pair of k2 thraxis that I'm hoping work out well. I can't imagine an ankle brace inside a boot. Get stiff ass boots and no brace.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Tsukasa said:


> My boots are the only thing i didnt upgrade,its some Vans Hi standard from 2006.
> 
> Got some suggestion on some model i should go try ??


K2 thraxis (what I wear, comfy, excellent zone lacing and liner lacing, very very supportive)
Burton driver x
Ride makes some stiff supportive boots, don't know the model

Of course make sure that whichever stiffer boots you choose fit well!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I too have a bad disk L3-L4 area. 
It's not the horizontal impacts that cause me pain it is the vertical impacts I need to be very cautious about. Very hard flat landings or even a soft impact can go badly. 

As to a protector I can't recommend a specific brand but when I was looking to purchase one this is the style I wanted.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> As to a protector I can't recommend a specific brand but when I was looking to purchase one this is the style I wanted.


I wear such a Dainese backprotector since 9y. Comfortable and solid. Only drawback is that you sweat more under it, but models with better airflow are available now (if you get one, choose one with wave instead of the cheaper solid plates)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> I wear such a Dainese backprotector since 9y. Comfortable and solid. Only drawback is that you sweat more under it, but models with better airflow are available now (if you get one, choose one with wave instead of the cheaper solid plates)


Can you post a pic of the "Wave" I assume it's like overlapping scales of sorts...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Can you post a pic of the "Wave" I assume it's like overlapping scales of sorts...


Sorry, wrong word. Meant "honeycomb" 

Same overlapping plates (not sure, but I assume it's metal instead of plastic), punctuated with thousands of lill holes.









Dainese - ACTIVE SHIELD EVO - Multisport Winter - Europa - Francese


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool thanks for the pic and that makes great sense about breathability


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the information im gonna try some boots at the store empire and damm i have a full dainese racing suit for racing motorcycle but i cant use my back wave protector without my jacket.







neni said:


> Sorry, wrong word. Meant "honeycomb"
> 
> Same overlapping plates (not sure, but I assume it's metal instead of plastic), punctuated with thousands of lill holes.
> 
> ...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Cool thanks for the pic and that makes great sense about breathability


Little update: picked the ACTIVE VEST and used it in the supidly warm weather we have. Almost no sweating. The breathability is great compared to my acient solid protector. The west is a very light thin fabric, also with lill holes. Prefer the vest over the strap model, sits beter without having uncomfortable straps under the arms and velco belt around the belly that roughens every shirt.
The back part is so much more comfortable than my old one, it's no longer turtle-like bent but rater flat on the outside with ergonomic padding at the inner side. Wearing the protector and a baCKpaCK is no longer a problem (was with old one).


----------

